# Remote has mind of its own



## rkerns (Jan 10, 2007)

Just got the 622 and recently the remote has been changing channels and having all kinds of issues. I changed batteries but that made no difference.
Has anyone heard of this issue?
Is there anything I can do or should I just contact DISH and get some new remotes or what?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You might try using a different communication channel for the remote (procedure is in the manual). If the receiver changes channels without you pressing the remote buttons, you could be picking up a remote from next door.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Sounds like you have a neighbor with a Dish receiver setup on the same UHF remote channel. Follow the instructions in your manual to change the remote address for the UHF/TV2 remote and see if that fixes the problem.

Welcome to DBSTalk, hope this helps.


----------



## rkerns (Jan 10, 2007)

Well that's no good. I'll have to check that this evening and see if that will fix the issue. 
Anything else I can do if that doesn't work?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Just give that a shot, I'm pretty sure that is the problem. In fact the scenario you mention is usually even documented in the remote section of the manuals since it is common enough. If that doesn't fix it let us know and we'll try and troubleshoot some more.


----------



## rkerns (Jan 10, 2007)

Sounds good Rob, thanks for the help. I'll give that a shot tonight and report back tomorrow.
Avid reader of the AVS forums and found you guys from over there.
I'm a brand new HD guy, just got it last Sat and so far I'm loving it.
Thanks again, I'll report back.


----------



## rkerns (Jan 10, 2007)

Well guys, so far so good, changed both remotes from 1 to 2 and all is well thus far.
Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Glad to hear it.


----------

